# J'Bo's 2 Week Countdown



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

*Monday May 12th= No carb*
7:30am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk (hungry at 10am)
10:30am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil (hungry at 1pm)
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 tsp mayo (hungry at 4pm)
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
7:30pm steak and tea

*Tuesday May 13th= High carb*
7:30am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup of rice
10:30am 1/3 cup of frozen berries, 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1.5 cups of veggies
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 2 tbsp pb (last pb serving til after comp ) and 1/4 cup of oats
7:30pm steak and 1.5 cups of veggies

*Wednesday May 14th= No carb*
7:30am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk (???where did my tummy go???it has shrunk to a pea...hungry by 9:30am)
10:30am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil 
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil [*Well i was going to eat this effin meal however while i was talking on the phone, driving standard and trying to mix my shake...THE FUCKIN LID CAME OFF AND PROTEIN AND HEMP FLEW ALL OVER THE EFFIN PLACE...i had to go to my apt. with a wet skirt and protein plastered all over my hair and body....gross.....so i ate my steak instead....oh and you would be proud i did not even cry or get upset....i just wiped my shades off and laughed...what else is a girl to do....now if this happens next week i garantee you someone is gonna get it* 
7:30pm mini steak portion with 6 egg whites and 1 yolk (ohh so hungry so hungry so hungry)

*Thursday May 15th= No carb*
7:30am 6 egg whites plus one yolk (hungry by 10am)
10:30am 2 scoops of protein (lid stayed on this time), 1 tbsp hempoil 
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 tbsp mayo
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
7:30pm steak and tea

*Friday May 16th= No carb* 
7:30am 6 egg whites plus one yolk 
10:30am 2 scoops of protein, 1 tbsp hempoil 
1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts, 1 tbsp mayo
4:30pm 2 scoops of protein, 1 tsp hempoil
7:30pm steak and tea

*Saturday May 17th- Monday May 19th *
Meal One: 6 egg whites, 1 yolk
Meal Two: salmon 
Meal Three: 1.5 chicken breasts
Meal Four:  tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal Five: steak

Tuesday May 20th- Wednesday May 21st 
Meal One: 1 chicken breast, 1 tsp mayo
Meal Two: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp hempoil
Meal Three: 1.5 chicken breasts
Meal Four: salmon
Meal Five: 1.5 chicken breasts

Thursday May 22nd
Meal One to Meal Five:chicken breast, 1/2 cup pasta
Post Workout:100g of smarties with 2 scoops of protein powder

Friday May 23rd*Cut water at 12pm*
Meal One to Meal Five: chicken breast, 1/2 cup of white rice, smarties (2/3 of box)

Saturday May 24th*No WATER*
Meal's: same as Friday and have 1/3 box of smarties


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

???'s

-whole wheat pasta or white?
-pre-stage food tips? how long before you go on stage?
-what if you are doing 2 physique rounds in the a.m?
-and 2 physique rounds in the p.m?


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

*Training Schedule*

*Monday May 12th= Upper Body *
SS DB Chest Press10x20, 10x20, 10x20
SS DB Pullovers10x20, 10x20, 10x20

Hammers10x15, 9x15, 8x15

SS Arnolds10x20, 7x25, 7x25
SS Front DB Raises7x8, 7x8, 7x8

SS DB Kickbacks10x5, 10x5, 10x5
SS Dips (between 2 benches)10, 7, 9

*Well my weights are starting to go down  6am weights suck...just dont have time in the evenings this week 

*Tuesday May 13th= Lower Body*
Roman Deads 10x95, 7x115, 5x125 (could have lifted more if i could hold the damn things...still cant get the hang of the straps)

Lying 1 1/4 Leg Curls 8x40, 6x40, 5x40

Low Squats 10x50, 9x70, 8x70

Bent Over Cable Rows 10x30, 10x40, 8x50 (heaviest set yet)

Wide Grip Latpulldowns 10x60, 8x70 (did not have time to finish the last set and do seated calfs)

*Wednesday May 14th= 30 min. Cardio*
15 min. stepper and 15 min. eliptical 

*Friday May 16th= Upper Body*
Triset Push Presses 10x45, 10x45, 10x45
Triset Bent Over DB Laterals 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
Triset Lying Incline Laterals 8x8, 7x8, 6x8

Pec Dec 10x30, 10x30, 10x30

Triset Overhead DB Tricep Extensions 12x20 ,10x25, 10x25
Triset DB Bicep Curls 10x12, 10x15, 10x15
Triset Rope Pulldowns 10x50, 8x50, 7x50

*Saturday May 17th= Photo Shoot (posing)

Sunday May 18th= 30 min. Cardio

Monday May 19th= Lower Body

Tuesday May 20th= Upper Body

Wednesday May 21st (fly to Edmonton)= 30 min. cardio*

Thursday May 22nd 
-20 min. HIIT
-30 min. low impact cardio
-2 sets of 20 reps of LIGHT full body weights
POST WORKOUT: 100g smarties, and 2 scoops of protein
*Photo Shoot* (time not yet determined)

*Friday May 23rd= Light Posing and some light mall walkin (a girl has to shop)

Saturday May 24th= CONTEST DAY/NIGHT (probably about 1 hour of posing since there are about 30 competitors in my class)*


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ???'s
> 
> -whole wheat pasta or white?
> ...



I've learned to love whole wheat.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ???'s
> 
> -whole wheat pasta or white?
> ...



1) White

2) very small very frequent meals.  Don't want a full stomach, you will look bloated.

3) keep the meals light.  Drink 2 oz of grape juice every hour.  That's your only fluid.

4) same


Nice plan, where'd you get it?


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

You would say white....dickhead.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You would say white....dickhead.



She is precontest, like the DAY before.  She wants easily digestible carbs.  Otherwise WW is better.

I am only a dickhead, cuz you don't know squat.


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Well, your know-it-all-edness...If you would look up there....see? right up there.....top of the thread......you'd see that the subtitle says "J'Bo's 2 Week Countdown "......I think she'll digest the pasta by contest time.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

I like ww better...but i do what the dr. tells me to.

I got the diet from this hot...knowledgable...kind man...and i appreciate it more than anything....thanks.

I feel better now that everything is planned out..awwwww.

smarties here i come....grape juice? is that pure grape juice or the sugar laddened kind?


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, your know-it-all-edness...If you would look up there....see? right up there.....top of the thread......you'd see that the subtitle says "J'Bo's 2 Week Countdown "......I think she'll digest the pasta by contest time.



Hey dipshit.  THE ONLY DAY SHE HAS PASTA UP THERE IS TWO DAYS BEFORE THE SHOW.

Geez.  Ever heard of reading comprehension.

(Note to readers: DM and I are busting each others chops.)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I like ww better...but i do what the dr. tells me to.



This is not okay.  I am not a doctor.



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I got the diet from this hot...knowledgable...kind man...and i appreciate it more than anything....thanks.



This is fine.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2003)

Plan looks great. 

Damn gotta do a show to get to eat smarties.  

Looks like your all set with an awesome plan.


----------



## DaMayor (May 9, 2003)

Hey dip shit! She thought you were DP!!!
BWHAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Well, your know-it-all-edness...If you would look up there....see? right up there.....top of the thread......you'd see that the subtitle says "J'Bo's 2 Week Countdown "......I think she'll digest the pasta by contest time.



I will change the title then if it is confusing cause may.24th is the comp. date...no pasta til 2 days out...thanks for coming here DM.

TP again you have out done yourself..thanks.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

I did not mistaken him as DP...and i know he isnt a dr.....oh never mind.

P.S. 
STOP whoring in this journal it is suposed to be serious...thanks.

Smarties....mmmmm. smarties...dont you think i deserve them?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I did not mistaken him as DP...and i know he isnt a dr.....oh never mind.
> 
> P.S.
> ...



Yeah you do, I was complaining because I don't get any until I'm done with my cut, which I'm not sure how many more weeks. I'm just going until I hit my goal. 

Damn I gotta get my journal started.


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

ummm yah...get that journal going mr.....thats an order from your student and friend.


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

Stage food for me, cheesecake and red wine


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

cheese cake and red wine? alot of girls do the red wine...i however have one glass when i am not dieting and i am a crazy drunk...probably not a good solution for me....but thanks


----------



## sawheet (May 9, 2003)

woo hoo jbo cheap date, one glass of mad dog will do her in!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 9, 2003)

mad dog....woof....i have never had one...


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I did not mistaken him as DP...



THANK GOD!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mad dog....woof....i have never had one...


You don't want none either! That shit will make you sicker than sick! Nasty, cheap stuff!


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2003)

well i bought my smarties and the box is only 52g...i got a bag of bulk ones as well...just needed the box one to see what the breakdown was....so i am supposed to have almost 2 boxes with my shake after my workout Thursday? thats a crap load of sugar...how do i know if i went too far and am gonna look like a fatty?


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

Change of plans...Starting tommorrow no carbs til next Thursday....Gulp....i am gonna need everyones support on this one.  oh yes and your understanding for me being so cranky and edgy.


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cheese cake and red wine? alot of girls do the red wine...i however have one glass when i am not dieting and* i am a crazy drunk...*



_make mental note to self ... order JBo a glass of wine _


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

lol....your bad...no booze for me....remember after this comp. there is only 21 days til my next one....man i am gonna be a zombie.


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2003)

ok 

So how you purpose we meet you?  I promised Burner I'd take a few pics of the lovely J'Bo ...


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

OMG!! ITS DOWN To TWO WEEKS NOW!! HOlY COW!! TIME FLIES~~

Girl you sooooo ROCK! I follow your journal all the time..just w/ work.. can hardly ever post 

BUT.. YOUR GONNA DO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

that's right! NT's my boy!
He's gonna hook me up! 


Maybe a zombie..butt..definately a ripped, muscular hottie zombie!


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

Stacey...you come into my journal? awwww thats so nice of you...well it is actually only 9 more days now.....

*excuse me now that i said that i have to go 

Man i dont know how i am gonna live without a puter for 5 whole days....i may die....well NT and my boys will have to post whats going on while i am away...and then i will give you the full update Sunday night once i get home and sit down in front of the computer with a HUGE BAG of McDonalds....one of everything please....thats my big cheat and then it gonna be dieting for another 20 days.....gotta win the Provincials in my hometown....

NT= i am not sure of the schedule right now but from what i hear the show is going to be soooo large that they may not even have a break between pre-judging and finals..so i will get my boy to pm you and let you know where to meet me once i know all the details.....cant wait..


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

BTW Burner i dont think that i am too ripped....but is curvey still good?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

whoa! hold the phone! where dis the positive thinking go???
you RE ripped! Look at tath OLD photo in your avi! You have improved since! AND...you are going on a carb depletion...you will be SOOOOOO lean!


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2003)

the positive thinking is still here b....i want to be curvey....they arent looking for really ripped chicks in figure.....at least i hope they arent.....i am more cut than ripped..........it will all come together as i come to the finish line.....and ohhh the smarties..


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

hell yeah you will do awesome.  

hmmm smarties  

How are you this evening?


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT= i am not sure of the schedule right now but from what i hear the show is going to be soooo large that they may not even have a break between pre-judging and finals..so i will get my boy to pm you and let you know where to meet me once i know all the details.....cant wait..



who's going to PM me?  when am I going to get pm'd?


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> the positive thinking is still here b....i want to be curvey....they arent looking for really ripped chicks in figure.....at least i hope they arent.....i am more cut than ripped..........it will all come together as i come to the finish line.....and ohhh the smarties..



Woo Hoo... those smarties are soooo gonna rock!  Personally, Ill be carbing up with some yummy gummy bears... the one thing I have a hard time staying away from anyways!  Quit smoking, started eating gummies... started smoking again, now Im just addicted to both!!!  ARGH!!!

Anways, I'm sure you are gonna totally rock girl... hows the two week diet sitting with you???  Hungry, tired? anything like that?

So I dug through your other journal the other night, 'scuse me for being blonde, but you're in canada, eh?  I truly dont recall... what show are you doing?  was gonna ask what division, but now I see that it's figure.

Best of luck to ya, cant wait to see some piccies!
Deb


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Best of luck to ya, cant wait to see some piccies!
> Deb



I can't wait to take some pics ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can't wait to take some pics ...



And you better be planning on sharing. 

gmorning J'Bo, how ya doing today?


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hell yeah you will do awesome.
> 
> hmmm smarties
> ...



Well its morning now  and i think i forgot to sleep...but i wouldnt know cause i forget everything.......thank goodness i wrote everything down before i lost my last 20 brain cells. Today is good its 79 or 26 here today and thank heavens i have an office by the window.......just wish i could take a couple steps to my left and so i could be outside.....

Burner has agreed to be my message relayer and my connection with the forum while i am away. I will call him once i arrive and let him know all the details..

Deb...i cant stand gummies...smarties will taste sooo good...well actually i only have 9 days now  3 days til photo shoot #1 and 7 days til photo shoot #2 and 9 days til comp #2......as for the diet.......its going good....i love no carb days except that i feel like i am on survivor and there is no food anywhere.....hungry  well lets just say i never knew that tummys could growl this loud. ......I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.......otherwise known as WINTERpeg......not for long though.....moving to a warmer climate.....i  am competing in the Candian National CBBF Figure competition in Edmonton Alberta....It is going to be a huge competition and one girl will receive her pro card into the IFBB....damn Candians only give out one a year as apposed to the USA that gives them out in crackr jack boxes....no i am not bitter.....I will post pics as soon as i get them......going to get all my photo shoot #1 pics on cd so that i can show everyone them.....I LIKE YOU......and thanks for coming to my journal......

NT is my designated photographer....well on stage anyways.... No hiding in the change room now NT.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well its morning now  and i think i forgot to sleep...but i wouldnt know cause i forget everything.......thank goodness i wrote everything down before i lost my last 20 brain cells. Today is good its 79 or 26 here today and thank heavens i have an office by the window.......just wish i could take a couple steps to my left and so i could be outside.....



wow sounds nice there. I won't tell ya it's been like that for about a week here though.  

I think you have a few more brain cells running around as well. heeheh They are running around your head doing "don't kill me, don't kill me"


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

*Just another note*

*Just another note to eveyone here.....and because i am in a sappy emotional mood....I LOVE ALL YOU GUYS/GALS. * 

You have all helped me in your own way and i could not do this without all of you. Thanks from the bottom of my 

Dave= you are a great person...even though we bicker like a married couple you are a friend that i cherish....

NT= thanks for your support and photography services...and the big hug you and the mrs are gonna give me. 

DV and TP= without you guys i would be a mess....as i walk on stage i will showem some  just for you

Burner= Well we can chat about this one later...thats a hehe not a haha

Buff, Lina, Deb, Stacey and the rest of the im beauty's= you are an inspiration for me and every other women

Kuso, Dero, PB= my old pals....the ones that took me in and made me a im whore...

De Mayor= for insulting me and pushing me to move on through the everyday stresses 

DG= well mr. we still need to fix some issues...thanks for helping me take my mind off of training and dieting

MJ= i dont think your gay btw....thanks.

Sawheet, Rusty, Crono, Ris, Albob= for helping me burn calories from laughing at/with you 

oh god i i think i have to go check my buddy list cause i am gonna feel terrible if i missed anyone.

This comp. i will be thinking of you all....even though we have never met in person.....you all are a part of my life....thanks..


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DV and TP= without you guys i would be a mess....as i walk on stage i will showem some  just for you



Good luck.  You will do well.  While the last two weeks suck, they are really fun, in a sick, twisted, sadistic sort of way.

Have fun.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

yes well with only 8 days til i get smarties i think i can handle it... it feels good to feel so tight.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

ok boy..


Prince= thanks for making the site, maintaining the site, and putting up with my sillyness.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DV and TP= without you guys i would be a mess....as i walk on stage i will showem some  just for you



NT, I want pix of this. heheeh 

Your welcome, good luck your gonna do totally awesome.  Keep up the hard work only a few more days and your gonna kick some a$$.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

yep i know......only a few more days....i am gonna enjoy them cause dieting session really isnt that long if you think about it.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Buff, Lina, Deb, Stacey and the rest of the im beauty's= you are an inspiration for me and every other women
> ...



You are the sweetest person I Know!! Thanks Girl! 
You are very very inspiring and encouraging..and I really look up to you.. Your making me want to do a competiton!! ( I keep chickening out!) But Thanks for Being sooooo great.. being you!! YOUR SOOOOO COOOOL!!!!

I agree w/ you that everyone on here is a big part of our lives!!  Sooo True! 

yummmmy, 8 days and its smarties & Mcdonalds time!!!! YUM!

KEEEEEEEP UP THE HARD/ EXCELLENT WORK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> yummmmy, 8 days and its smarties & Mcdonalds time!!!! YUM!



   no McDonalds til after the show.  

But she does get smarties before.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Your soooooooooooo LUCKY You get to Meet NT And the Mrs.!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

ohh ya my bad~~~ I can't count.. hehe


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh ya my bad~~~ I can't count.. hehe



that's OK, we'll forgive ya.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> You are the sweetest person I Know!! Thanks Girl!
> You are very very inspiring and encouraging..and I really look up to you.. Your making me want to do a competiton!! ( I keep chickening out!) But Thanks for Being sooooo great.. being you!! YOUR SOOOOO COOOOL!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks...you made me tear up.....i feel the same about you.

Dont worry DV, Mcdonalds wouldnt stay down right now even if i ate it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

J'Bo dear ... when to do leave to come here?
Where are you staying?

No change room pics ... but that is my specialty.  

DV ... as soon as they're developed, I'll send them to JBo and she can decide which ones get developed.  I hope that it won't be too much trouble to get a good spot.  I just had a better idea ... I'm going to borrow a friend's digital 5 megapixel camera .. thus there will be a much less wait time.  

I keep reading about the big hug we're going to receive ... am I a lucky man or what!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks...you made me tear up.....i feel the same about you.



aww thanks girl!!!
My gosh.. I am getting nervous FOR you! 


NT ~ GREAT IDEA ABOUT THE DIGITAL!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

I just thought of it Stacey as I was typing that reply out.  It is a 5 mega pixel camera which takes nearly professional quality pictures ... comes with a zoom lens and all the fixings.  Hopefully it won't be too much for me to handle.  I like my camera's very simple ... point & shoot.  If he's not using it, it will be the best.  Perhaps if I pin a made-up tag on my shirt, they'll think I'm a professional and let me get up close.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> J'Bo dear ... when to do leave to come here?
> Where are you staying?
> 
> ...



NT= I am flying in next Wednesday night and staying at the host hotel....dont know what it is called......the website has a link to it.......  www.fitnesschampionship.ca 


Stacey=  i am so glad that i dont get nervous.......just excited....well actually i am kinda nervous now that i think about it....i have a little bit of pressure on me since i was the overall winner in my province and now i gotta go represent Manitoba....plus i won last years event so i gotta make sure i at least get in top 10.......k now i am freakin out 

NT= one more thing.....tip to you and the mrs. wear dark colors cause i am gonna be full of dream tan.....


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

right back at ya babe

You will Do WONDERFUL!! I am sure there is a lot of pressure on ya, BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!  I can't wait for ya! 

Thats SOOO NEAT THAT YOU ONE ALL OF THE OTHERS~~ see no worrrrrrys


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

AWWW group hug time,  hey Im thinking of a pillow fight, NT think you could handle that assignment.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

can I handle getting in the middle of JBo and the missus in a pillow fight ...


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

They could even use there "dirty" pillows on me


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

oh yes paint the picture boys.....what are we both wearing little white short pj's too?


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

UMM no just a black g string and a smile!!!


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Just another note*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Just another note to eveyone here.....and because i am in a sappy emotional mood....I LOVE ALL YOU GUYS/GALS. *
> 
> Buff, Lina, Deb, Stacey and the rest of the im beauty's= you are an inspiration for me and every other women



Thanks... how sweet of you to add _me_ to your little list of IM beauties!


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

thats funny sawheet....i just bought one at lunch time....


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> UMM no just a black g string and a smile!!!



 

Seriously though, I don't think it has to be black?


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

Yes I knoe JBo I was stalking you,   hahhahahahahahhahahahahhahaha,    Gonna follow you home and force feed you a cheesckae  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaahahahahhaahahahaa.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

that little mooohaha scared me  cheese cake sounds really good right now....tommorrow i am gonna post my after comp. food list.


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Hey J'Bo! 

I see the guys are doing their best to cheer you up!  
How many days now? 

,
Jen


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

thanks for comin by jenny.....only 8 more days.....well its on a saturday and i was always wondering how you count down.....do you consider the 1st day your comp. day cause i am counting next friday as one more day....therefore i have 8 more days cause my comp. is next saturday.......oh wel forget about it....its soon anyways.....cant wait to get on a jenny diet after these comps... then i can start building again....

have a great day jenny


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Now I would probably call that 8 days too..  OOooh, I'm so exctited, you need to take lots of pics for us!! I wish I could see ya live, I've never been to a fitness comp.. 

Have a great day you too! You're doing great!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

Thanks jenny.

I wish you could be there too. Comps are sooo fun to watch and enter.....well not the dieting part but once you get up there its all worth it.

As for the pics....i will have tonnes and most likely get in trouble for posting all of them....after 2 photo shoots and 3 comps. i am gonna be stocked...then i can look at them and say "thats how i used to look before i ate my BUFFET". . lol


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

Damn its only 1:30pm and i am at work sittin here like a zoomby ready to crack......i am so outta it and sleepy that i may have to have nap once i get outta here. Thank heavens i have my tanning apt. after work that way i can take a nap in the bed. 

Went shopping at lunch time again yesterday and got more lingerae....i have a serious problem now...no room to put any of it.

anyways i gotta straighten myself up and look awake for a couple more hours.....to make me even more edgy there are roofers fixing and tarring my works roof and i am gonna killem soon.


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

more lingerie   You never know when you'll be visiting a city where there are adoring fans just waiting to see you in lingerie ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

i will be wearing it in only 2 days on the beach and i will make sure that you and the mrs. get some pics.....


btw how is the mrs. doing training with (forget her name).


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

her name is Trisha and it's going good.  I think she needs to 
adjust her eating now as she's hit a plateau ... but she doesn't listen to me.  

Here is sort of a general menu, any comments?

Meal 1 : 1/2 cup oatmeal 1 scoop protien 
Meal 2: protien shake ( been missing it lately) 
meal 3 : 3/4cup rice or small potato, 4oz beef or 6 oz of chicken or turkey 
meal 4: shake ( miss that) 
meal 5: 6 egg whites( miss that) 
meal 6: veggies and meat 
meal 7: low fat pudding or snack.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

well yah i got some suggestions...i always do

#1 no missing protein meals
#2 wheres the healthy fats?
#3 need more veggies

k. i am gonna redo this diet for her (dont tell though)
i will repost it tonight. k.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

Well i had a d.pepsi today...i wasnt going to get through the day without it.

And i have a few problems....thought maybe someone could let me know whats going on.

I am kinda scared of this issue..so please be sensitive.
When ever i diet for long periods of time (pre-comp) this is what happens. When i turn suddendly, get startled or move too quickly i get shocks down my limbs....this wasnt a big deal however now instead of these sensations lasting only seconds they now last about a minute or more..... anyone else get this?


----------



## naturaltan (May 15, 2003)

thanks JBo!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well yah i got some suggestions...i always do
> 
> #1 no missing protein meals
> ...



don't tell who? hahaha and whatcha mean "This diet" 

heheeh just playin.


----------



## katie64 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i had a d.pepsi today...i wasnt going to get through the day without it.
> 
> And i have a few problems....thought maybe someone could let me know whats going on.
> ...


I used to have that when I first started this diet plan I'm on now, so I carbed up, but previously I had neck problems(just stress and strain) that caused the same sort of thing, can you take time to get a massage b4 your comp, it might help, or if you have a good friend, I went to a chiropractor, and she was into pressure points(acupuncture of sorts)(no needles), I only had to see her once and it was gone after months of pain, I was amazed, I think you could find a list or diagram online of the pressure points in the back of your neck.................Good Luck on your competition, can't wait to see your pics..........BTW, I just stopped in here to say HI


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i had a d.pepsi today...i wasnt going to get through the day without it.
> 
> And i have a few problems....thought maybe someone could let me know whats going on.
> ...



Just a guess, but it could have to do with how low your BF is getting and the depletion of everything in your body due to the pre-comp diet.  Are you taking your multi-vitamins, as well as multi-minterals?

Doesn't sound like a pinched nerve or anything, just possibly missing something that you normally get when it's not a pre-comp diet.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> don't tell who? hahaha and whatcha mean "This diet"
> 
> heheeh just playin.



I meant re-do her diet dv....and i meant shhh cause mrs. nt's trainer is competing in the same comp. as me (in fitness though)


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Just a guess, but it could have to do with how low your BF is getting and the depletion of everything in your body due to the pre-comp diet.  Are you taking your multi-vitamins, as well as multi-minterals?
> 
> Doesn't sound like a pinched nerve or anything, just possibly missing something that you normally get when it's not a pre-comp diet.



Yes i am taking my vitamins and minerals....21 pills throughout the day is plenty...

i know what i am missing on this pre-comp diet that i usually have 
IT STARTS WITH MC AND ENDS WITH DONALDS


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> IT STARTS WITH MC AND ENDS WITH DONALDS



  There is nothing at McDonald's that is missing from my pre comp diet!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I meant re-do her diet dv....and i meant shhh cause mrs. nt's trainer is competing in the same comp. as me (in fitness though)



she is?  didn't know that. Well kick her a$$. 

and was just messin  with ya anyway.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes i am taking my vitamins and minerals....21 pills throughout the day is plenty...
> 
> i know what i am missing on this pre-comp diet that i usually have
> IT STARTS WITH MC AND ENDS WITH DONALDS



most people forget the multi-minerals that's why I had to check.  

sorry but nothin at McDonalds for me either, now Burger King chicken whopper. 

go figure when I eat fast food I still have chicken. roflmao


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

i am not competing against her dv...she is in fitness and i am in figure.

chicken at fast food joints....o dv i would have expected better from you...only 9 more days til i get to eat mysterious mcD's food  actually i am not gonna have mcd's til after june 15th. but doooooonnnnuttssssss i am gonna have.


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ichicken at fast food joints....o dv i would have expected better from you...



Chicken whoppers rock! 

I'd pick burger king over mickey D's anyday!  Even their burgers are good.


----------



## sawheet (May 15, 2003)

Has the dust settled, is big brother still watching me??   Jbo are you here??


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

dust sawheet....wheres the dust? i am sleepy and headin to bed...i just got home from my friends place....we finished waxing my bod for Saturday....ooooohhh i love pain.....lol......

deb= burger king in my opinion is disgusting....but everyone has their fav. sawdust joint. 

gotta cut myn water tommorrow at noon....gonna be a thirsty girl....make that a tired crabby thirsty girl..

ONLY 8 MORE DAYS.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

well the 2nd carbless day is done and only 6 more to go....piece of cake i will tell you 

i had a nap after work instead of doing my upper body workout...i needed the rest and could not even lift my ass outta bed never mind do push presses. I will attempt my workout at 5am tommorrow.

well i am pumped and ready to do my photo shoot Saturday all my outfits are ready now i just gotta keep praying for no rain...forecast doesnt look great though  

going to cut my water tommorrow at noon i think....but we will see...i dont really want to look too dry and lean for the shoot so dending upon the weather i may just keep a drinkin.

night everyone....i am dead tired


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

wha?????You think BK is disgusting?
oof...we.need to talk, young lady!


If u r too tired to lift..listen to your body!
Just get in there tomoor fresh and knock it out!


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

welll Friday is here....that was quick....time to head over to the gym to go kill my upper body....yippee....tummy was growlin all night.


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

wow ... and a bright and early good morning to you (last post was at 4:44am)


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

Well guys and gals the day is almost over and i dont think that i will be on before my photo shoot tommorrow...so wish me luck and i will be sure to show a little cheek for my boys. I will post some pics once i get them...and just to let you all know...day 3 of no carbs went by fast...only 5 more to go....piece of cake...or should i say piece of chicken...

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 16, 2003)

Glad it is going well.


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2003)

Good luck!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

good luck, see ya monday.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well guys and gals the day is almost over and i dont think that i will be on before my photo shoot tommorrow...so wish me luck and i will be sure to show a little cheek for my boys. I will post some pics once i get them...and just to let you all know...day 3 of no carbs went by fast...only 5 more to go....piece of cake...or should i say piece of chicken...
> 
> Have a great weekend.



Wahoo!!


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

I will be with ya during the shoot!  In spirit naturally, after all i am your thong.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

you're wearing her panties? You firemen....weird fetishes..


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

well what can i say?

the photo shoot went AWESOME. 15 rols of film and 7 hours later my butt is burnt and i have sand everywhere. I wont be able to get the pics til i get back from Edmonton....However i did take 3 of the rolls so that i can get a few to take with me and post here (pst B i took some special pics for just you)....They are going to be great.....The weather turned out to be perfect and the water was not too cold...however some of you may think otherwise once you see the pics. lol. Well i am looking forward to crawl into bed right now cause i am absolutely EXHAUSTED...who knew that showing your ass off all day was so tiring...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

great! Glad you had a great day!

Hope u washed that sandy bum before flopping into bed....


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

Well this was a great weekend for me ...and the first may long single in 11 years... 

I feel relaxed and happy about competing next weekend. It will be fun to travel with all my girls and meet NT and the Mrs.

I can't wait to see the rest of the photo shoot pics...12 more rolls.

I have a friend that is taking my prints to 4 of the major magazines when he goes to do his shoots with them in a couple of weeks. 

Happy Jenny is back and i am smiling bigger than ever.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

happy jenny? You been eating carbs again?

That is great that you are relaxed, hunny-
You will do so much better and be better off without the extra tension!

So....NT is gonna be surrounded by his hot wofe...and all you HOT fit women....fang! I wanna be there! Fir NT's sake...that is too much for one man to have to deal with alone.....


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey Jenny! 

I'm glad the photo shoot went well!  Can't wait to see the pics!  ..and I'm sure the guys here agree with me..  

Five more days hon, then you can start working on that list of yours..  

Take care sweets,
Jenny


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

OOOH, just saw the pics!!   Looking FANTASTIC!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

K i so dont want to post my food logs anymore....but i will

Monday May 19th, 2003  

8am 6 egg whites, 1 yolk
9am Cardio
11am Salmon
2pm Tin of tuna, 1 tsp mayo
5 pm 1.5 chicken breasts, tea


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

Wow! J'Bo...things are looking great! Congrats on the awesome photo shoot! Time is winding down for you...you are gonna kick some ass! Good luck (even though you don't need luck - you look awesome!).


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

CONGRATS on your photo shoot! YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!!!!!!! WoW!!!!!   AWESOME JOB!

I agree w/ Buff..you don't need luck..just go kick ass!!!

WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!! 

Go J'Bo GO!! GO J'Bo GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

thanks my beauties. i am gonna go have fun....pressure is off....cause now i know that its the beach thang that i am into and not the pro card..


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

ohhh thats wonderfulllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK W/ Both though Girlie!!! 

I would rather do the beach thang toooo


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

looking totally awesome. 

now relax and kick everybody's a$$ this weekend.   Oh yeah and have fun to.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

How do we get to see some of those pics from the photo shoot??


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

just click on the links babe...

Buff sorry i havent been posting in your journal...i have been so busy...have been reading it though...and your doing awesome...i cant wait to see your spread... how are things going in your world?


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

*This is what happens.....*

.....when you don't eat carbs for 6 days.

YOU CAN'T BLOODY 5LBs

Super Set Low Squats 10x50, 10x50, 10x50
Super Set Leg Extensions 9x50, 9x50, 9x50 (ohhhh)

Super Set One Legged Press 9x70, 9x70, 9x70 (pushed my knee up the entire time)
Super Set Lying Leg Curls 10x40, 10x40, 10x40 

Super Set Narrow Grip Seated Rows 10x70, 10x70, 10x70 
Super Set Reverse Grip Pulldowns 6x60, 6x60, 5x60 (k these just did not could not happen)

Super Set Standing Calf Raises 8x40, 8x40 (hahhaa look at that weight  )
Super Set Seated Calfs 10x25,  10x25


*I have never lifted this light before....although the weights seemed to be heavier than ever.....and even typing this seems like a workout....and only one chicken breast for breaky * 

I am dying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

well i figure that i am just going to blab to myself in my journal today cause if i don't i may pass out and die.

so here is what went on so far..
-woke up and checked the site and responded to emails
-headed to the gym for my last lower body workout before the competition on saturday
-couldnt life a bloody thing...weights dropped like 30%
-came home and rinsed this #1 coat of show tan off (mmm chocolate water...lol.)
-now i am sitting here trying to eat my meal 1= 1 chicken breast and a tbsp hempoil (was i really waiting for this meal? i am trying to pretend that i like it so that it stays down...nothing like cold oil riddened chicken in a bowl with no salt  )
-so i am posting and then heading over to work to do some ore posting and hopefully be awake long enough to get through my day


----------



## TXDeb (May 20, 2003)

Hang in there girlie!  You're leaving tomorrow for your show, right?

Dont ya get some carbs pre-show?  like the last day or something?


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

Yes carbs start Thursday and go til comp on Saturday.
I wouldnt be able to do a thing without them.
There are 20 girls already signed up in Figure Tall so we are gonna be posing for HOURS.  i hate it when they dont cut the comp. down and make people qualify.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

and I'll be forced to take pictures of you amongst these 20 women ... some things I have to do ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

haha. 
how was your weekend nt?
i am flying out tommorrow.
so i will get a message to you on when and where we should meet. 
Cant wait.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

The weekend was great!

Did you want to meet for lunch Thursday or Friday?


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

i wish that i could meet for lunch....Thursday i have another photo shoot and Friday i have a hair apt....but maybe at the after party...where ever it may be...i can eat like a normal person then.


----------



## TXDeb (May 20, 2003)

Wow... that is alot.  How tall are you and what's the cut off?


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

i am 5'9 and they consider 5.6 3/4 tall class. 
last time i competed against 21 girls and we were up there for 40 bloody minutes...2 girls passed out and we were pissed...now they are cutting to top 15 in the first bloody round. 

anyways this is the continuation of day 6 with no carbs...carbs? did someone say carbs? 
-got to work and i feel like i need a nap already
-ate my meal two and was happy for about an hour and then the hunger came again
-man i want a d.pepsi to wake me up
-thank heavens my good friend said that she is going to pickup my supps and pics for me this evening (cause i wont be doing anything other than packing and painting myself in another coat of chocolate)
-went out at my lunch break (but i dont actually eat at lunch cause i am starving myself) to get my rice cakes, honey and chocolate bars for the comp.
-now i am sitting here staring at the effin clock that doesnt seem to be moving....30 min til my next  meal
-but 4:30's meal is really tasty so i am lookin forward to that


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

*YOU CALL THESE EFFIN MEALS? i call it dog food....in mice size portions* 

Meal One @7:30am chicken breast and 1/2 tbsp of hempoil (hungry by 10am)

Meal Two @10:30am tin of tuna and 1 tbsp mayo (starving my 12pm)

Meal Three @1:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts

Meal Four @4:30pm salmon

Meal Five @7:30pm 1.5 chicken breasts and tea

Did i mention how much i hate food without salt........


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

The bitchy jenny is back...ta da da da da da da....da da da da da. 
Thats the pink panther anthem.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

2 more days, and then I've seen your planned pig out session so don't be giving up. 

It's a means to an end.  not suck it up because your gonna kick some ass.   

oh yeah, there isn't much there other than protein powder that's any more than I eat on my no carb days. **hugs**


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

hmmm salmon does sound good. :jealous smilie: heheeheh


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

YOU DON'T DO 7 DAYS THOUGH DO YOU!!! 

Well all i really want is some fruit and vegs. to be honest...maybe some pizza, bread, McD's, chips, fries, ice cream, cookies, crackers, hot dog, pizza pop, pancakes, bacon, sausages, syrup, ketchup, perogies, nanimo bars, cheese cake, a effin salad....
IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

oh damn, is that a dare? ya smarty you. 

and yes that's to much to ask for, that's enough food to feed an army. lmao

j/k, but after your show enjoy it.  i know it sucks right now but it'll be worth it.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

worth it? what ever i am gonna puke so hard after i start eating like a normal person again...plus i only have 5 days to shovel all the food in....then its back to dieting again for June 14's ass kickin Provincials


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2003)

Come on...its fun, in a sick sorta way.  Admit it, you love it, at least partially.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

she does, she just won't admit it. or she's to hungry to amit it. 

hey TP this A-IN that I'm beta testing, would the hunger she's going through be a good time to use it?  Just curious. I have to update my log again to.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

well ... just got our tickets and we're in row f - six rows away from the action


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> she does, she just won't admit it. or she's to hungry to amit it.
> 
> hey TP this A-IN that I'm beta testing, would the hunger she's going through be a good time to use it?  Just curious. I have to update my log again to.



Yes.  Of course.

But you have used it.  What do you think?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

I think it would be totally awesome, but didn't know if there was any reason with all her carb depletion and pre show prep if there was some reason in terms of that for her to not use it.

So far I think the stuff is totally awesome and J'Bo's situation would be a prefect time to use it. I haven't had it not work for me yet.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 20, 2003)

J'Bo, you are truly hardcore.  I would never have the will power to do what you are doing (which is why you will never see my black butt on a stage).  If you don't mind me asking, where/what are you competing in?  (Sorry if I missed it in the thread).


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

TP= the only good thing about this is that no one expects me to think straight and so i am not overloaded with work....other than that yah i geuss seeing my bloody through my viens is kinda cool...getting excited and jumping up and down cause i just bought some rice cakes....people think that i am dieting cause i am gonna eat rice cakes when really they are my cheat food for pre stage.....oh yes and i kinda like dipping myself in chocolate....and sitting here feeling like i am gonna burst outta my skin cause its so damn tight......oh yes and the fact that i just ate $200 worth of meat this week....and that my nice white apartment is now brown from show tan.....and spending $2200 on one show....and the fact that i am gonna see 20 girls behind me as i get first call outs....and the fact that i am gonna come home and raid my convience store beneath my house and finally eat the pizza from the restaurant undernearth my apart. that pumps out their cheat food fumes into my effin apart. everyday...and oh yes who can forget the fact that i am so hungry that i sleep walk in the middle of the night and eat a spoonful of pb. THAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED LAST WEEK....i bloody slept cheated...man thats aweful....k i am done now.

NT= holy smokes that is close...how did you manage that one? wait do i really want to know? lol. I cant wait...p.s i love your girl...we are emailin eachother and she is a sweetheart. 

DV= NOW YOU TELL ME ABOUT THESE DRUGS.  next time i will definately be trying them

Esk= I am competing in the CBBF Canadian National Fugre Competition in Edmonton Alberta Canada. The winner receives her Pro Card and that enables her to do Pro shows in the IFBB. With Jenny Lyn and Susie Curry etc. 

Hey you guys notice that soon (in a couple years) Jenny Lyn and Jenny B will be competing side by side....That will be cool when i whip her ass....


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

MEAL TIME.   i made it to meal 3...Yippee.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

eskimo ... since I've been given the great job of photographing the lovely JBo at this weekend's event, I'll fill you in.

It's the 2003 CBBF Canadian Fitness and Figure Championships - here is the website if you're interested.
http://www.fitnesschampionship.ca/#

JBo is going to kick a$$ in the figure portion!


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT= holy smokes that is close...how did you manage that one? wait do i really want to know? lol. I cant wait...p.s i love your girl...we are emailin eachother and she is a sweetheart.



Leanne lit the fire underneath her the first time, and it appears that you're doing the same the second time around - thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)




----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

and I sent her copies of your pics ... and her only response was 'WOW' .. and then made sure we were going to see you


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

lol...yes she told me...:blushing:


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

if I took a current picture of the two us and emailed it to you tonight, would that help in identifying us?


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

it sure would...i will be able to pick you guys out anyways...you'll be naked


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

only if it's a weekend party ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

lol....dont you guys look like you do in your avi? plus i thought that you were bringing your pom poms that say j'bo...how could i miss those?


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

we're not blonde anymore ... the missus had her hair cut a bit shorter and has black and red streaks ... I've gone back to natural hair colour (dark brown/black) and now have cornrows with bits of blue mixed in it.

ps ... I'm much more cute than that av suggests.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> DV= NOW YOU TELL ME ABOUT THESE DRUGS.  next time i will definately be trying them



It's still beta, but as of now it's working awesome for me. But yeah for the July show.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

June 14th show...and Sept. photo shoot. For sure.


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *and Sept. photo shoot. For sure.*



... in Vegas


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

LMAO AT You and NT!!!!

You guys are gonna have a blast!!!

Your doing good honey..stay AWAKE~~ I'm sure your sleepy over there!!!!

WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU!!!
LOVE YA!


Thats great your friends picking up your stuff this afternoon

Ohhhh and U HAVE EVERY RIGHT TO BE BITCHY!!!!

Take care of yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> eskimo ... since I've been given the great job of photographing the lovely JBo at this weekend's event, I'll fill you in.
> 
> It's the 2003 CBBF Canadian Fitness and Figure Championships - here is the website if you're interested.
> ...


NT, I appreciate the hook up!  I look forward to hearing the blow by blow details!!!

J'BO, you rock and I wish you all the best in the world.  I am actually going to the Night of the Champions Fitness/Figure show on the 30th in NYC.  Maybe next year I'll be the one taking the pictures of you next year!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

NT= damn rights VEGAS baby.

Stacey= thanks again you are very special...you help me out alot  i am at home finally and am gonna take a nap before i get my 12 rolls of pics in a couple hours...then i will be postin some...packin and then sleepin somemore. I miss you guys already...but burner and nt will give you guys updates.

Eskimo= Blow by blow details hey  sorry i had to laugh...i have never heard that before...Wicked about going to watch the NYC show....next year i am bringin home the bacon baby...who knows maybe even this year...


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

Jenny~ thanks girlie!!!! YOUR VERY SPECIAL TO!!!! 
get some rest~~ 
HAVE A GREAT TIME~~ GOOD LUCK~~ & can't wait to hear all the updates!~!!!!!!!!!

YOU ROCK!~


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

well..the countdown has come....
Tomorrow (thursday, is your shoot, isn't it? ) Not sure about Friday, but....SATURDAY is your day, baby!
It has all come down to this! You have it! YOu want it! Now...go get it!
We are all behind you! Best of wishes to you!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Hey, where did my post go?? 

I'm SURE I posted a GO KICK ASS post in here!! wtf.. 
Maybe it was only through PM.. 

Anyways:
 GO KICK ASS HONEY!! 

We all want to see a pic of you and da trophy when you get back!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Go JENNY!!!!! 
WE LOVE YA AND CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO COME BACK & TELL US ALL YOU WON!!!

KICK A$$!!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Go JENNY!!!!!
> WE LOVE YA AND CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO COME BACK & TELL US ALL YOU WON!!!QUOTE]
> But you can stuff your face first.  Then log on and tell us you won!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Go JENNY!!!!!
> WE LOVE YA AND CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO COME BACK & TELL US ALL YOU WON!!!


But you can stuff your face first.  Then log on and tell us you won!


----------

